# Rice Melt



## Chef Maloney (Nov 15, 2012)

RICE MELT 

4 - 6 cups Cooked Steamed Rice
2 Tblsp. Oil (vege or olive)
2 Tblsp. Butter
1 Lg. Onion, halved & sliced thin
1/2 Red or Green Bell Pepper, large diced (optional)
6-8 sm. whole Chili Peppers, puncture w/fork
6 cloves Garlic, cut in slices
1 cup Jack Cheese, shredded (swiss, cheddar, your taste)
1/2 tsp. dried Dill Weed or Parsley

Saute the Onion, Pepper, Chili's & Garlic in the Butter & Oil until very well
browned.

Place Steamed Rice in a buttered or oiled baking dish.
Spread Saute evenly over the top.
Sprinkle w/shredded Cheese & Dill.

Bake in preheated 400 degree oven for 10 - 15 minutes until nicely browned on top.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds lovely, thanks Chef


----------



## pacanis (Nov 15, 2012)

hmmm, like a loaded cheesy pilaf


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 15, 2012)

pacanis said:


> hmmm, like a loaded cheesy pilaf



Uhmmm Hhmmmmm. You Got It.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 15, 2012)

Anything with cheese is good in my books


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 16, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Anything with cheese is good in my books



Now ain't that the truth y'all?
(oh geeze, I'm turning into Paula Deane hehe)


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Now ain't that the truth y'all?
> (oh geeze, I'm turning into Paula Deane hehe)


 
A little tidbit about PD.

I was very good friends with her Aunti Trina. We often talked on the phone. Growing up together, her accent was never like it was on TV. And Aunt Trina's certainly isn't either. I have several friends that live in Georgia. And not one of them have the accent that PD has. It is all put on.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Now ain't that the truth y'all?
> (oh geeze, I'm turning into Paula Deane hehe)



Chef, who is Paula Deane?


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Chef, who is Paula Deane?


 
Paula Deene is a TV cook. She comes from Georgia and is famous for her most unhealthy recipes. Loaded with tons of butter, sugar and everything else done in excess. Almost all her foods are fried. She was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes and hid it for a couple of years. Then she became a spokesperson for a pharmaceutical company that makes medicine for diabetes. She caught a LOT of flak for hiding her own diagnosis while pushing the most unhealthy recipes on her show. She no longer is making new shows. Her own shows are all in reruns. 

Today her two sons have their own cooking shows and are more conscience of healthy eating. 

Aside from all of that, her personal story is very interesting. She owns a restaurant called "_the Lady and Sons_" restaurant in Savannah, Georgia. The first restaurant was on the watgerefron and a rather unsavory part of town. But it was the only place where she could afford to start out. It gained a lot of fame due to her TV show. She then could afford to move to a more acceptable part of town and did.

The following site shows how unhealthy her recipes are. Note the half pound of butter,, cream cheese, a full box of sugar, etc. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/pumpkin-gooey-butter-cakes-recipe/index.html


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 16, 2012)

Addie said:


> Paula Deene is a TV cook. She comes from Georgia and is famous for her most unhealthy recipes. Loaded with tons of butter, sugar and everything else done in excess. Almost all her foods are fried. She was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes and hid it for a couple of years. Then she became a spokesperson for a pharmaceutical company that makes medicine for diabetes. She caught a LOT of flak for hiding her own diagnosis while pushing the most unhealthy recipes on her show. She no longer is making new shows. Her own shows are all in reruns.
> 
> Today her two sons have their own cooking shows and are more conscience of healthy eating.
> 
> ...



oh wow! Addie, I didn't know a thing about her. Her accent on her show does sound fake. She looks like she could cuss up a storm, in fact she nearly did hehe.  I've only seen a couple of shows, but my niece bought me a pie plate with her name on it so I figured out who she was when I 'tripped' over one of her re-runs. You're right about the unhealthy cooking. She gobbled up 1/4 Lb. of chocolate just while making some fried donuts dunked in chocolate, dunking, eating, donuts, dunking, eating, donuts.................


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Ads 

Unhealthy or what 



Addie said:


> Paula Deene is a TV cook. She comes from Georgia and is famous for her most unhealthy recipes. Loaded with tons of butter, sugar and everything else done in excess. Almost all her foods are fried. She was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes and hid it for a couple of years. Then she became a spokesperson for a pharmaceutical company that makes medicine for diabetes. She caught a LOT of flak for hiding her own diagnosis while pushing the most unhealthy recipes on her show. She no longer is making new shows. Her own shows are all in reruns.
> 
> Today her two sons have their own cooking shows and are more conscience of healthy eating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2012)

She was a bank teller in Albany, GA. there was a holdup and she was the targeted tell. It shook her up really bad. Then there was a second one. Again she was the targeted teller. This really did her in and she developed a serious case of agoraphobia. Fear of leaving her home and going outside. She needed an income and started to make brown lunch bag lunches for her boys to sell for her. From there the rest is history. With professional help, she was able to overcome her agoraphobia and started up her restaurant.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot to overcome, well done to her 

That would be one of the scariest things, being held up like that


----------



## Zereh (Nov 16, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have several friends that live in Georgia. And not one of them have the accent that PD has. It is all put on.



LOL I totally disagree with it being a "put on". That's like saying the unique way things are pronounced in Boston is all fake as well.

I lived there (in Alabama) and every single person who heard me speak made a comment about me being a Yankee. I had to listen closely to everything said because even though everyone was speaking English, they sounded nothing at all like me. People most definitely sound and speak like that down there. And if someone doesn't, they're not locals or they've worked hard to remove the accent.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2012)

Zereh said:


> LOL I totally disagree with it being a "put on". That's like saying the unique way things are pronounced in Boston is all fake as well.
> 
> I lived there (in Alabama) and every single person who heard me speak made a comment about me being a Yankee. I had to listen closely to everything said because even though everyone was speaking English, they sounded nothing at all like me. People most definitely sound and speak like that down there. And if someone doesn't, they're not locals or they've worked hard to remove the accent.


 
She was raised by her grandmother Paul along with her aunt Trina. They spent their total childhood together. Her mother died when she was very young. If you listen to her brother talk and her aunt, they don't sound like her at all. Even her husband who also grew up in the same area doesn't sound like her. 

My youngest daughter Maureen married a feller from Albany. He certainly didn't sound like her. And when you listen to her two boys, they don't sound like her. Even her brother Bubba who grew up in the same household that she and Trina did, doesn't sound like her. They all have southern accents, but none like hers. I lived in Texas for a number of years. Now the Texas accent is rather strong, but they don't have a drawl. And I could understand them. They just couldn't understand my Boston accent. If you listen to any of her guests that are from that part of Georgia, you will not hear that heavy drawn-out accent that she is putting on. Trina told me that she used to get really mad when she heard any criticism about her accent. So she adopted the attitude of "if they want to hear a southern accent, I will give them one." Now she does. Each area of the south has their own accent. My second husband and his family came from Kentucky and Virginia. My husband grew up in West Virginia. He didn't sound like any member of his family. He was the baby of the family and developed the accent of his peers. My sister married a person from West Virginia and he sounded just like my husband. All their H's had a HA in front of it and yet his family members didn't. The word 'it' became 'hit'.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 17, 2012)

ya Addie. Each person has a different 'ear' for hearing. Some people just don't 'listen'. It's pretty obvious to me that PD is faking her accent. She tries too hard. Anyway, it comes across pretty lame in my opinion. I didn't really care for the re-run I saw and I don't watch her. "OK, now Ya'ALL, just fill that there deep fryer with salted butter Ya'ALL............"
Her pie plate is pretty though


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> ya Addie. Each person has a different 'ear' for hearing. Some people just don't 'listen'. It's pretty obvious to me that PD is faking her accent. She tries too hard. Anyway, it comes across pretty lame in my opinion. I didn't really care for the re-run I saw and I don't watch her. "OK, now Ya'ALL, just fill that there deep fryer with salted butter Ya'ALL............"
> Her pie plate is pretty though



I call it "jumping the shark," from that episode of "Happy Days" where Fonzie ski-jumped over a shark in his leather jacket. It's when a TV show becomes a caricature of itself, often by exaggerating the most popular elements. Paula definitely exaggerates her accent, but it's not all fake. For the record, I can't stand her voice and don't care for her food, but she comes on after "Barefoot Contessa," so sometimes I hear it by accident


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 17, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> I call it "jumping the shark," from that episode of "Happy Days" where Fonzie ski-jumped over a shark in his leather jacket. It's when a TV show becomes a caricature of itself, often by exaggerating the most popular elements. Paula definitely exaggerates her accent, but it's not all fake. For the record, I can't stand her voice and don't care for her food, but she comes on after "Barefoot Contessa," so sometimes I hear it by accident




"Jumping the Whale"


----------



## kadesma (Nov 17, 2012)

OKAY, get out the big sticks. I like PD and both of her boys. I don't often cook as she does but my son-in-law loves her cakes and pies. Even her roasts and biscuits. Since he comes here for dinner each Sunday we cook PD. It is tasty just keep your amounts down.
kades


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 17, 2012)

Ohhhh.... are those HER boys? Big boys for 13


----------



## chopper (Nov 17, 2012)

This sounds good. Do you think I could serve it with boiled salt water?  Lol. 
Seriously, this sounds yummy!


----------

